# "fără vorbă mare"



## Mallarme

Bună tuturor,

Sunt blocată (nu ştiu dacă se spune aşa, vreau să zic I'm stuck).  Cum aţi traduce "fără vorbă mare"?  Ce înseamnă exact?

Nişte idei...

without going into detail
without getting into it (informal)
without going in depth
without getting into it too deep (informal)
without elaborating

Poate nu am dreptate de loc cu acestea...

Mulţumesc anticipat!


----------



## Trisia

Mallarmé, vreau *context*!

Oricum, recunosc faptul că eu personal nu cunosc această expresie. Exemplele tale îmi amintesc de altă expresie românească: "fără multă vorbă", care înseamnă ce ai spus tu, plus ceva de genul "without further ado". Bineînţeles, totul depinde de context.

Ah, am uitat să spn că ne trebuie context 

(Eu în general spun "[aici] m-am blocat" - traducere directă )


----------



## basquiat

Hello Mallarmé,

 "fără vorbă mare'" ar mai putea insemna si "fara vorbe mari" = without big words/promises
contextul ar ajuta ....


----------



## Mallarme

Trisia said:


> Mallarmé, vreau *context*!



Scuze 

Iată contextul: 


> Cu toate acestea, e o certitudine că niciodată nu s-a adaptat de-a binelea in Occident. L-a privit întotdeauna cu mult spirit critic, nemulţumit de multele tare ale capitalismului; ruptura de ţară, fără vorbă mare, i-a generat mereu o mare cantitate de amărăciune în suflet.





> Oricum, recunosc faptul că eu personal nu cunosc această expresie. Exemplele tale îmi amintesc de altă expresie românească: "fără multă vorbă", care înseamnă ce ai spus tu, plus ceva de genul "without further ado". Bineînţeles, totul depinde de context.


Ok, atunci, ideile mele n-ar merge pentru că înseamnă "fără multă vorbă" cum ai explicat.  (Wow, şti "without further ado" sunt impresionată!) Oricum, am găsit ceva care mă mulţumeşte destul: "simply put" sau "to put it simply" Cred că este o versiune positivă a acestei expresie



> (Eu în general spun "[aici] m-am blocat" - traducere directă )


 Mersi! Cred că m-am deblocat acum.


----------



## Trisia

Mallarme said:


> Ok, atunci ideile mele n-ar merge pentru că înseamnă "fără multă vorbă" cum ai explicat.  (Wow, şti*i* "without further ado*,*" sunt impresionată!) Oricum, am găsit ceva care mă mulţumeşte destul: "simply put" sau "to put it simply" Cred că este o versiune po*z*itivă* a acestei expresi*i*
> 
> Mersi! Cred că m-am deblocat acum.



Cine a scris textul ăsta? E oribil. "_Cantitate _de amărăciune?" Come on...

Oricum, pare să fie cam acelaşi lucru. Vorbă mare, vorbă multă, vorbăraie, vorbă lungă... _

To put it simply/simply put_ mi se par foarte potrivite, dar cine ştie, poate alţii au alte idei 



*versiune pozitivă... huh?


----------

